# My first day with Paroxetine



## 14259 (Jun 21, 2005)

Ahhh I feels good to be able to write something again in this forum (well? mabye not "that" good.But you get my point)







So this was my first day with paroxetine (paxil) 10mg. I was a little afraid for the MED because i have tryed zoloft before. And with zoloft i feelt like i was a "drunk" bummer with BIG Shakes. I feelt like a drunk ozzy osborne. BUT! One thing was different! Ozzy talks better then i did at that point







Now im on Paroxetine (paxil) And my first reaction (after an hour or so?) was that i feelt a little dizzy (NOT MUTCH). I feelt like i was "cruising" and my reaction was a litle slower. But this is NOTHING compared to zoloft. But i know this is my first day with Paroxetine and i took a small dose so i donÂ´t know whatÂ´s going to happen tomorrow?







But i feels REALLY GREAT right now







I have really high expectations with this MED. I have IBS-D for about 7 years now (triggers by stress and anxiety) and i donÂ´t want to be isolated anymore. i want to be able to go outside my house and do the "normal" stuff my frieds do







I want to know what kind of stuff i should expect to handle now in the beginning of my Paroxetine treatment. Every answer means ALLOT to me.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! I'm on 10mg at the moment. I was on 20 which was great but I got some really rare side effects from it. Before that happened though it stopped my D completely. It didn't help much with the pain but I was able to go places and didn't worry about where the toilet was, whether or not I should eat while out (I just ate). It was great! I hope it works as well for you. Good luck


----------

